

Sync G+ posts to Identica/Twitter/FB by simply sharing a post with this G+ bot - fizz972
http://gplus.sagg.im

======
patrickod
As much as I like the idea of only having to post something in one place to
have it shared with people I think part of the reason I really like Google+ is
because all of the content that is being shared there is original. Buzz was
all about integrating your other feeds. G+ is doing very well by making people
post original items.

~~~
richardw
Agreed. Anybody posting their Twitter stream of consciousness to G+ is going
to get unfollowed. When I want that, I read Twitter.

Btw, in Buzz, you can unsub from a person's Twitter in-stream. RHS dropdown
has "mute Twitter posts from X".

~~~
senko
_Anybody posting their Twitter stream of consciousness to G+ is going to get
unfollowed._

I routinely post anything I want to be publicly visible to Twitter. It's then
forwarded to Facebook, LinkedIn and (soon) G+. If I want something visible
only to my friends, I post it to FB (I keep the friend list there tidy) -
hopefully I'll be able to forward those to my "Friends" and "Family" circles
on G+.

I don't want to maintain yet another stream whenever there's a new social
network thing going on. OTOH, I don't post my "stream of consciousness" to Tw,
I try to use it as a broadcast medium. I am annoyed by "today I had X for
lunch" type posts, be they on Tw, FB or G+.

~~~
richardw
I have a few friends who are linked to me on FB, Buzz, Twitter and LinkedIn.
Issue is that I get the same messages in every medium and most of the time,
they're not worth seeing 4 times :) I figure if someone wants my Twitter posts
they'll follow me on Twitter.

------
kuahyeow
I am wary of bots after Wave. The vibe of a conversation went downhill really
quick.

I question too the utility of duplicating your posts twice. It's really hard
to get it right without multiple overlapping groups of people seeing the same
content twice. Plus the resulting fragmentation of discussion as well.

~~~
ArchD
What happened with bots on Wave?

Is posting on two services really worse than posting only on one? At least
people who are on one but not the other will get to see the post. Until G+ and
FB make peace and inter-operate, this can't really be helped.

------
dusing
Not having any luck using AgentG in a circle to share, it always has to be
shared directly with AgentG. i know there is a note about this during setup,
but it seems to encourage you to add AgentG to a circle for regular use. This
doesn't seem to work.

~~~
ArchD
I had the same experience. Also, embedding Youtube videos doesn't work. I only
get text but not the video.

------
weagle2005
There's also a chrome extension called StartGooglePlus that will do this
without having to use a bot.

------
fpgeek
It sounds cool, but I'm wary. Does anyone know who's behind this / what their
track record is?

------
andreyon
damn, they stole my idea :)

